# Rabbits respiratory system - burning scents in the house



## BigBunny (Mar 14, 2014)

I ALWAYS have scented soy candles and incense burning in my home. But since getting Boomer I have not burnt any because i thought they might be harmful to his little lungs or something.
I know birds are a different species but I know how delicate their respiratory system is and how easily they can die from smoke/chemicals in the air.
I was wondering the same about rabbits... is scented soy candles burning in the same room as Boomer bad for his health ? or will he be ok? I can do without the incense but i am missing my candles...........


Thank you in advance for your response. :brown-bunny


----------



## Azerane (Mar 14, 2014)

Rabbits do have sensitive respiratory systems. I do know people who have burned things like mosquito coils without any noticeable effects (at that time) from them. But I'm honestly not sure about candles. Perhaps burn them in a separate room if you can and just make sure the room he is in is well ventilated with the window open.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 14, 2014)

I burn candles all the time, with both a parrot (and 5 parakeets) and a bunny in the house, thusfar no issues, just for reference my parrot is 15 years old and healthy as a horse and has been exposed to candles (in a separate room) for years. I also use soy which let off far less soot and junk than paraffin.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 14, 2014)

I am totally coming here from a holistic standpoint and some may not agree but I believe that breathing in artificial scents is in fact harmful to all living things. In my opinion, if you want to burn a candle, the healthiest option would be a 100% phelonian cappings Beeswax candle. There is some evidence to suggest that they in fact remove pollutants from the air. I think they are beautiful candles and they burn for a very long time


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't use scented candles but I do use an electric oil warmer in each room with natural oils warming in them all day for the fragrance. No issues with those and I have rabbits and a conure in the house.


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't use candles...because I forget about them and wouldn't want my house to burn down due to negligence  but I do have scentsy warmers and I use a special wax from 'For The Home' which is safe to use around animals and parrots [which we have 2 of] haven't ever had a problem but I'm a little leery about stuff like that with my parrots. We don't use non-stick pans and we switched to a keurig machine instead of a coffee pot with a warmer plate...yeah, maybe I went a little crazy but it makes me feel like my animals are safer so I'm ok with it.


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 14, 2014)

You get that way with pet birds. I have a Conure and, we are on the waiting list for a Scarlet Macaw from a local breeder that hand rears every bird (same one we got the Conure from.) You don't want' to go harming a 1000.00 bird with fancy smelling stuff, the pans you cook with or, your morning coffee, pest control or, anything else. Like you, if it's safe around those birds, it's fine for the rabbits too.

So natural oils in electric warmers, stainless and ceramic coated cookware, a single cup coffee maker or, a French Press, Diatomous Earth for pests, eco safe cleaners house wide (Bleach ONLY for sterilizing after sick animal isolation) etc...

That and a funny yard that most would think is a weed patch, but it's all bunny safe grazing/ clipping to bring in for them. The birds like clippings form the yard too and, now that we have a bottle baby calf again, soon we won't need the lawn mower. (Calf is an orphan we are raising for our cattle rancher neighbor (also daughter's father in law. He is a Nuclear Engineer as well and, has to travel and be gone for weeks on end working at power plants across the country so, doesn't have time to bottle feed a calf, we do them for him and, get beef in exchange. Yep, one of the guys that keeps those power plants operating safely.)


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Mar 14, 2014)

I burn candles and have scentsy warmers. i Love them! My rabbits are in a different room but i dont believe breathing in a scent can be harmful.


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

It is the essential oils that can release harmful fumes into the air. A rabbits respiratory is not as sensitive as a parrots, but if your candle has a metal core wick, it can release lead and heavy metals into the air. According to the EPA, however, paraffin wax candles, when burned are known to release benzene and tolulene...which have been known to cause cancer in humans.

Are you necessarily going to come down with cancer for burning candles or scentsy? Probably not...but I called scentsy to see if it was safe around my animals and they said No, they do not recommend burning their wax in areas that animals are living in because while not all are sensitive, some are...so I quit using their product because it's not worth the risk for me...which was very disappointing because I had been a consultant with them for 3 years prior to finding this out. Also disappointing because I have close to 100 bars that I have no use for! lol


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

Also, just read through my post and SHEESH, the things we do for our pets!


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Mar 14, 2014)

My rabbits are on a different floor than my scentsy


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 14, 2014)

MuddyAcresHomestead said:


> It is the essential oils that can release harmful fumes into the air. A rabbits respiratory is not as sensitive as a parrots, but if your candle has a metal core wick, it can release lead and heavy metals into the air. According to the EPA, however, paraffin wax candles, when burned are known to release benzene and tolulene...which have been known to cause cancer in humans.
> 
> Are you necessarily going to come down with cancer for burning candles or scentsy? Probably not...but I called scentsy to see if it was safe around my animals and they said No, they do not recommend burning their wax in areas that animals are living in because while not all are sensitive, some are...so I quit using their product because it's not worth the risk for me...which was very disappointing because I had been a consultant with them for 3 years prior to finding this out. Also disappointing because I have close to 100 bars that I have no use for! lol



No idea what a scentsy is (will look it up in a sec...) but if the company says that it shouldn't be around animals they might want to put a warning on the item to let pet owners know. 

I fully agree that candles should be kept away from (in a separate room from) animals, espically birds. Kellie our African Grey Parrot is fully flighted (until spring and open window season) and her getting spooked by something and flying over to a lit candle would be tragic both to her and very possibly the whole house. I also extinguish the candles as soon as the kids get home, kids and candles do not mix either. Cautious thinking is always a good thing.


----------



## BigBunny (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. 
I think i will just stay on the caution side and not burn them at all when Boomer is around... my whole house is open plan living so there is pretty much no way to close off areas from others (excluding bedrooms) so all my expensive soy candles can just stay on the shelves as decorations... lucky they do look pretty !


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm sure half the reason scentsy says it isnt safe is because they dont want to be held responsible if anything did happen. Its hot wax after all.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Mar 14, 2014)

Leopold_Ruby said:


> I'm sure half the reason scentsy says it isnt safe is because they dont want to be held responsible if anything did happen. Its hot wax after all.



True, though there are people out there that sue others for anything and everything under the sun, even if it was their own fault. Gotta put warnings on everything under the sun these days.


----------

